# Gun Permit Regs by State



## Bob Hubbard

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_laws_in_the_United_States_(by_state)

Good starting point IMHO


----------



## arnisador

The link is slightly broken, but I _did_ find it helpful!


----------



## Ceicei

Another source to find out state by state information is at:

http://www.usacarry.com/concealed_carry_permit_information.html

Bringing up the link will show a map of USA and each state and territory is color coded by how they issue permits as well as reciprocity with other states.  Clicking on the specific states will give you instructions on how permits are obtained as well as their penal codes regarding firearms.

- Ceicei


----------



## psycosteve

The best advice is to stay out of Maryland. The laws are so convoluted that it is easy to find yourself afoul of it really quickly.  MD has laws regulating the overall length (OAL) of an SBR, to the definition of what a heavy barrel is on an AR (HBAR)


----------



## Instructor

psycosteve said:


> The best advice is to stay out of Maryland. The laws are so convoluted that it is easy to find yourself afoul of it really quickly.  MD has laws regulating the overall length (OAL) of an SBR, to the definition of what a heavy barrel is on an AR (HBAR)


Come to West Virginia instead, wahoo!


----------



## psycosteve

Instructor said:


> Come to West Virginia instead, wahoo!


in Hagersbush so I will get there in time.


----------



## seasoned

Instructor said:


> Come to West Virginia instead, wahoo!





psycosteve said:


> in Hagersbush so I will get there in time.


Or friendly, Texas....


----------



## Mider

State-by-State Firearm Law Data | State Firearm Laws
					






					www.statefirearmlaws.org
				




this ones decent too


----------

